

This is what a $200,000 website looks like - mjankowski

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sn.pl&#x2F;en&#x2F;SitePages&#x2F;Main.aspx<p>Made for Polish Supreme Court.
So what you think?
======
krapp
Ok... i've seen this a couple of times now.. someone please explain to me the
point of base64 encoding parts of the page and saving them in hidden fields?
It's not as if you can't decode, rewrite then re-encode that. Maybe it's just
an Active Server thing?

Also, now I feel like an idiot for building Wordpress sites with custom themes
and plugins for under a grand. Clearly I need to get me a government contract
:/ .

~~~
yogo
That's the way ASP.NET works when using WebForms. If you notice, the entire
page is always a Form.

~~~
krapp
Oh. Ok. I thought it was some kind of page validation thing.

I'm sure there's a perfectly valid reason for it that's not insane.

------
yogo
From the title you can automatically tell that it is for a government website
somewhere. There have been examples of this posted on HN in the past like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5327184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5327184)

------
kaushikt
Holy Shit, 200K for this. Daimn !

I could have built a better one for the half price.

------
mjankowski
I was just wondering if this is a norm to do websites at a cost of a nice
apartment.

------
venkasub
Should I saw 'wow'? Or am I missing something?

~~~
dotmariusz
No, but "Wow, that's a rip-off" would fit.

------
Piskvorrr
Very 1997.

------
musgrove
The US gov't would pay $400k.

